# Ipad Kindle App Registration Problems



## ipadmad (Dec 30, 2010)

I got an iPad for Christmas.  One of its main uses will be as an ebook and the Kindle has great reviews so I quickly downloaded the Kindle app.  Opened okay, with the free dictionary downloaded.  So far, so good.

Tried to buy a book.  The Amazon website told me that i did not have a kindle device registered so it couldn't complete the transaction.  Went through the various help pages, signed in/out, deleted the app, reinstalled etc and then got a message that I was unable to purchase from my iPad.

Installed kindle on my home laptop, completed the installation process easily and purchased the book.  Went back to my ipad think I could just download it - I could view the order but when I tried to download it, website told me that my only Kindle device was my laptop so it could not help. 

It is driving me absolutely mad - has anyone else had this problem?  I live in Hong Kong but ipad/Kindle is widely available (just get charged more for the books), so that should not be an issue.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I had that problem, I registered the ipad via the ipad. I did the app first, it had me put in my amazon username and password. Then I ended up having to use safari from the ipad go to the kindle store, and log in. Then it showed up under my manage my kindle page, and I haven't had a problem since. There maybe an easier way, I tend to stumble upon the hard way   . Good luck, if that doesn't work, I'm sure someone more knowledgeable  or helpful will be a long shortly


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I had the same problem. I couldn't resolve it myself so I called Amazon customer support. They solved the problem for me over the phone. Not sure what caused it but I do remember I had to change my password. I've had no problems since then.


----------



## ipadmad (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks to you both for replying.  I have called Amazon Customer Support and they talked me through it.  It was not my iPad but a problem with the way my account was set up at Amazon, which they resolved whilst I was on the telephone (and then changed my password) .  Book successfully downloaded and happy reading - hopefully all of sync problems are over!


----------

